
Ask HN: Is Reddit censorship healthy? - micael_dias
Most of you probably won&#x27;t be aware but Reddit has recently quarantined &#x2F;r&#x2F;TheRedPill saying it is dedicated to shocking or highly offensive content.<p>For those unaware TRP is a &quot;Discussion of sexual strategy in a culture increasingly lacking a positive identity for men&quot;.<p>I&#x27;ve been browsing TRP for a few months and I just can&#x27;t see how it can be considered offensive content unless you&#x27;re against self-improvement which is the main focus of the sub if you actually read its contents.<p>Is it not dangerous to allow companies to have such power over free speech? 
Yes, today it was TRP but what is going to be deemed offensive tomorrow? 
Who makes this arbitrary rules?<p>I believe HN has a bigger voice than the 300k TRP subscribers so I thought I would bring this to your attention and hopefully generate some healthy discussion.
======
hjek
It looks like Reddit hasn't censored TRP, just put up a warning. Reddit
appears to be free software[0], so you can host your own if you're not OK with
that.

Haven't read what's on TRP, but if you'd like to listen to informed critique
and considerations of it, I'd warmly recommend watching ContraPoints[1].

[0]: [https://github.com/reddit-archive/reddit](https://github.com/reddit-
archive/reddit)

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fD2briZ6fB0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fD2briZ6fB0)

